# MineCraft Java Problem!



## TClark1 (Dec 25, 2010)

What happens is I click "Play minecraft classic - multiplayer" and it opens the page and I pick a server. But then I get this error message:
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: input == null minecraft

Then my google chrome crashes and it says not responding, then it just all closes! 

I have re-installed Java and got rid of the old versions, then re-installed it again, nothing seems to be wanting to work. I have also updated my drivers!
Please can someone help me out, I have no idea whats going wrong with it and i'd love to play Minecraft!!


----------



## Dr.Freeman (Oct 3, 2010)

try using firefox or the defult one to run it other than that idk coz you download it every time you play it i play beta so idk mutch about classic


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

Like DrFreeman said, it may be worth trying another browser like IE with it to see if the problem is with Google Chrome or something else.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------

